# Deadlift max



## Sef (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys, just a quick question cos I'm having difficulty finding this on the 'net...

What would my 1 rep max be if I deadlifted 270lbs 6 times in the first set, and 4 times in the other 2 sets (270 set 1 - 6 reps, set 2 - 4 reps, set 3 - 4 reps)?

Much appreciated if someone could put me in the right ballpark.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

270 for 6 puts you at about 318 according to the chart I use. If you're just going for ballpark as you said, that should be accurate enough. Just remember that your 2RM will more accurately predict your maximum than your 10RM, etc. and that each person is more efficient in different rep ranges.


----------



## Sef (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheers man. Does that include the fact that I performed the weight for 3 sets or is that trickier to calculate?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

No. You'd have to do one set to failure to get a more accurate response. That number was assuming that six reps was as much as you could do (in other words, you couldn't do even one more rep that set). Whether you can do additional sets with the same weight shouldn't affect the numbers much.


----------



## Sef (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmm, I probably could've done around 8/9 but I stick to 6 max as a heard form starts to suffer if you try too much. I'll try failure in 1 set next time.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

327, 338, 348 for 7, 8 and 9 reps, respectively.

Question: Why 270? That's an odd number to have a maximum weight of if that's the case.


----------



## Sef (Dec 7, 2005)

270 because I was performing 3 sets; i could only get 4 on the last 2.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, I see. I already forgot you were doing sets and thought you decided to max with 270. I have a very poor short-term memory...


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 7, 2005)

just took 315 off the floor for 2..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Thermal2 said:
			
		

> just took 315 off the floor for 2..



Nice job. Is that a PR?


----------

